# Part of my iPhone screen suddenly stopped working? Someone please advise me



## fianamada (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello,

I have an iPhone XR and ever since this morning I noticed the middle portion of the screen was a bit laggy and slow but I thought nothing of it. It was working fine. I updated iOS which turned my phone on and off again and since then the middle portion of my screen is not working. The rest of the screen and phone function perfectly fine, the only part I cannot touch is the horizontal area on the screen that says 3 4 5 on the number pad while inserting the pin. To make this situation more difficult, one of the numbers in my iPhone pin code are within that unresponsive zone and therefore I can't get into my iPhone. Due to iCloud issues I haven't been able to do an update since September due to them asking me to pay even more monthly than I am already. 
Is there any way at all that I can get into my iPhone without losing data? Is there any way to remotely control them? or get through my pin code just for long enough to perform an iCloud backup so I know I have all my data? There is school work etc. and sentimental things on there I just can't lose.
I'm at a loss, I've done things like a hard reset where you hold down the power button till you see an apple sign. All this would be fixed if I could simply just press 5 or find a way to get into the phone, someone please offer advice,

Thankyou


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

I sadly think your screen needs to be replaced. Maybe you dropped your phone recently, or maybe you hit an edge of a table with this part of the screen.
I am not 100% sure, but this is my guess from my experience.

To fix your problem with access of data, if it is on iCloud:
Can you log in to the browser version of iCloud on a PC? iCloud
But I'm afraid it will ask you for some kind of permission on your phone to log in, but you can try.

Or how about logging into your iCloud account on another phone? Do you have access to another iPhone?
I am not sure if this helps, but you can try at least, if you have an iPhone to test this.

And another question: Did you ever connect your phone to a PC and press the "trust" button?
I ask, because this way you could connect this phone to iTunes without putting in the PIN code, or another even better program called 3uTools.

Sorry if this doesn't help you.

*EDIT: *
Did I misunderstand you? Do you already have all important data on your iCloud, or only on your phone?


----------



## fianamada (Feb 22, 2021)

boobymilk said:


> I sadly think your screen needs to be replaced. Maybe you dropped your phone recently, or maybe you hit an edge of a table with this part of the screen.
> I am not 100% sure, but this is my guess from my experience.
> 
> To fix your problem with access of data, if it is on iCloud:
> ...


Hi, thanks so much for the help. There are a few options here I will look into trying tomorrow. I've gotten in touch with the repair shop and they say they can replace my screen without erasing any data so that's good to hear.
I will try 3uTools and the backup and restore via PC tomorrow

thank you


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes, if it is only the screen, don't worry about the data. A screen-replacing is an easy task with not much risk, so your data should be safe.
Just try the options that I gave you, but this will not fix your screen. So visiting the repair shop is anyway necessary if you want to keep using the phone, I guess.


----------

